# JBL ES250P . Any experience ?



## Guest (May 19, 2008)

Any of you have any experience with JBL ES250P ? :help:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this place http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=866797&page=90 :T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I don't think the link you provided is suitable to get an answer....This is a huge owner thread. I looked a bit to find any info related to the sub but was quickly fed up.

I have heard this sub in a showroom. It is impressive within its limitations. JBL products in general are well built an d they perform well.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

This sub is still quite new to the market, so I don't think you'll get too many first hand reviews for a while yet. It replaces the most recent venue series, and the E series before that, and the Northridge series before that. Every few years, JBL replaces it's entry level with a lot of the same to keep things fresh, but very little actually changes except cosmetics.

Is that a bad thing? No. Jbl's entry level line is one of the best, but only at sale prices. If you are looking to pay retail, or retail on sale, there is better for your money.

JBL subs, at anything other than closeout pricing, have always disappointed me. I've heard the Northridge in a friends house, the E in a listening room, the old Studio in a relatives house...each one I seemed plenty loud, but not well defined. Boomy, if you will.

Now like I said...get one on clearance and you have a deal. But check out offerings from SVS and HSU first. For $500, you'll get much more milage out of those, or even a well designed 10" than a boomy 12" from JBL.

P.S. I own plenty of JBL, check about me.


----------



## PT800 (Feb 19, 2008)

Ya, the ES series is just out, so no reviews yet.
As for JBL subs, the ones that perform best are the L8400 (from the Studio L series) and up. The subs from the cheaper series would only be a good deal at an internet discount. 
Otherwise, HSU and SVS subs would be a much better choice.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Thank you very much for the answers .

How about Jamo 650 ? The thing is I'm from Eastern Europe ... so it will be hard to get my hands on american brands.

Jamo, Infinity, Pioneer, JBL are more accessible. It costs about 300$ for an SVS to be delivered to me, and thats from Austria I think, haha.

One thing I dont want is boomy bass.

JBL Studio 8400P is expensive...


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Infinity beta sw12 ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Between Jamo sub 650 and infinity beta sw12 , what would you guys choose for music and not-boomy bass?


----------



## chadci (Feb 13, 2008)

I own a E250P. I basically got it free a few years ago. It did fine in an apartment setting, but, once we moved to from the apartment to a rented house I wanted more. I ended up building an IB. No contest. The IB was 2 15" drivers and a PE 240 watt amp.

A few months ago I bought my first house. Ended up selling the IB as I had planned on using the funds from that towards my next IB which will be 4 AE IB 15's and a Nady 900 watt amp. Life came up so I'm going to hook up the JBL tomorrow.

It's not bad, it's not great either. I never heard it in a treated room, and, I'm in process of treating mine, so, maybe it wont be so bad.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

chadci said:


> I own a E250P. I basically got it free a few years ago.
> 
> It's not bad, it's not great either. I never heard it in a treated room, and, I'm in process of treating mine, so, maybe it wont be so bad.


How big is the room??? ... maybe you'll need a couple of subs to fill the room with bass :yes:


----------

